# qtdbus:5 no compila sobre KDE4 [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Soy usuario de KDE4. Quise pasarme del dropbox 2 al 3, y para esto me pide instalar algunos paquetes de qt5 de la rama estable. EL drama aparece cuando quiero compilar qtdbus:5 este no emerge. Acá tiro las últimas líneas. Alguna idea de como salir de esta?

Gracias!!

```
* Running emake in src/tools/qdbusxml2cpp

make -j5 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -std=c++0x -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_EVDEV -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_DBUS_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I../../../include/QtDBus/5.4.2 -I../../../include/QtDBus/5.4.2/QtDBus -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.4.2 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.4.2/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt5 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I.moc -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -o .obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o qdbusxml2cpp.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--gc-sections -fuse-ld=gold -o ../../../bin/qdbusxml2cpp .obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o   -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.4.2/lib -lQt5DBus -L/usr/lib64 -lQt5Core -lpthread 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld.gold: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio

.obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o:qdbusxml2cpp.cpp:function QList<QDBusIntrospection::Argument>::~QList(): error: undefined reference to 'operator delete(void*)'

.obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o:qdbusxml2cpp.cpp:function QList<QDBusIntrospection::Argument>::QList(QList<QDBusIntrospection::Argument> const&): error: undefined reference to 'operator new(unsigned long)'

.obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o:qdbusxml2cpp.cpp:function QMapNode<QString, QSharedDataPointer<QDBusIntrospection::Interface> >::destroySubTree(): error: undefined reference to 'operator delete(void*)'

.obj/qdbusxml2cpp.o:qdbusxml2cpp.cpp:function QMap<QString, QSharedDataPointer<QDBusIntrospection::Interface> >::erase(QMap<QString, QSharedDataPointer<QDBusIntrospection::Interface> >::iterator): error: undefined reference to 'operator delete(void*)'

collect2: error: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

Makefile:129: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo '../../../bin/qdbusxml2cpp'

make: *** [../../../bin/qdbusxml2cpp] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.4.2/src/tools/qdbusxml2cpp'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.4.2'
```

Last edited by natrix on Wed Feb 24, 2016 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.2/temp/build.log'. 

  El revisar ese archivo debería ayudar.

----------

## natrix

Acá va el log.

http://pastebin.com/AfC9t3RK

Si alguien me ayuda a entenderlo voy a estar muy agradecido!!!

En otra PC no tuve problemas con el emerges, solo en esta...

----------

## quilosaq

Asegúrate que tienes un perfil de gcc seleccionado 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 y fuerza su refeneración con 

```
(root)#gcc-config -f <nombredelperfil>
```

----------

## natrix

hola quilosaq! gracias por tu tiempo.

Corrí las líneas pero nada, sigue el mismo error. Alguna otra idea?

En el post anterior me falto el info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8146560 total,    910984 free

KiB Swap:    4193276 total,   4193204 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 16 Feb 2016 21:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

java

    location: /var/lib/layman/java

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gbm gdbm gif glamor gles2 gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad midi mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf phonon pic plasma png policykit ppds prelink pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rar readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis winbind x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es_AR es_ES es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel i965 fbdev nv vesa modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué devuelven en tu sistema estos dos comandos?

```
gcc-config -L

ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so
```

----------

## natrix

Salidas:

```
 # gcc-config -L 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/32
```

```
 # ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 feb 16 22:01 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so -> libstdc++.so.6.0.20 
```

Algo raro?

Comentarios: no vengo haciendo cambios grandes en la PC, solo updates. Hacia mucho que no tenía un failed, otros paquetes andan bien. Probé (solo por probar) gcc5 y nada, tira el mismo error

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Algo raro? 

 No. Yo lo veo todo normal.

¿No tendrás /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so como un enlace simbólico roto?

```
ls -l /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so

ls -L /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so
```

----------

## natrix

```
# ls -l /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 jun 22  2015 /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so -> libstdc++.so.6
```

```
 # ls -L /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so

ls: no se puede acceder a /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio 
```

Acá salto algo, como se arregla?

----------

## quilosaq

Elimina el enlace simbólico roto.

```
(root)# rm /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so
```

----------

## natrix

Funcionó!!

Gracias quilosaq  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Que paso? de donde apareció ese enlace roto? y por que afecta a qtdbus5 y no a otras compilaciones?

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> de donde apareció ese enlace roto?
> 
> ...

 Puedes comprobar si se ha instalado con emerge:

```
equery belongs /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so
```

Si no devuelve el nombre de ningún paquete es que no ha sido así.

Quizá lo instalaste tu mismo para intentar solucionar algún problema y luego olvidaste eliminarlo.

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> por que afecta a qtdbus5 y no a otras compilaciones
> 
> ...

 Este paquete busca las librerías en primer lugar en /usr/lib64 porque así está configurado. Puedes verlo en el archivo de log:

```
DEFAULT_LIBDIRS="/usr/lib64

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib

/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3

/lib64

"
```

Supongo que en otros paquetes no es así.

----------

## natrix

Sos un ídolo quilosaq!!!

Muchas gracias por la explicación, aprendí mucho!!

----------

